# baby box turtles are so cute



## terryo (Oct 8, 2011)

I am the worse photographer even though Terry K has been trying to teach me for four years, but these were too cute to pass up. I have about 5 baby Eastern's and they are all eating and doing great, but this one is exceptional. She is a very aggressive eater, and patrol's the viv all day looking for food. She makes me laugh all day. Her name is Nixi.





She was shaking her head so hard and that's why it's blurry.










got any more?





I got this one from Chris (hermannichris). Beautiful little boxie. Her tail is all yellow and so is her legs and head.






These two are the same age, but the little one hasn't grown and her shell is a mess. They are about a year old.










Some Fall activity in the turtle garden


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are great great photos Terry...We named our aggressive eater Turtlezilla or just Zilla, lol


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 8, 2011)

hi, cute shots, those guys are so cute. i was waiting for the first little one to burp after the worm! they are just so sweet. who doesnt like babies.nice pets you have there. lindy


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Oct 8, 2011)

awww cuties! I tried to give mine waxworms, but she just nipped at them and walked away!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I think those shots are great! They are so darn cute


----------



## laramie (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, Terry they are so cute!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

Theyre great pics...well done....
Theyre BOOTIFUL!


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2011)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> awww cuties! I tried to give mine waxworms, but she just nipped at them and walked away!



I give the hatchlings and poor eaters wax worms because there soft, easy to digest and are fatty. It puts a little meat on those babies.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Candy (Oct 8, 2011)

Terry I think we're going to need more pictures of the little yellow one that you got from Chris. They look so cute. Do you think that little one will start growing soon?


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 8, 2011)

Great photos!! Such cute babies!


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2011)

Candy said:


> Terry I think we're going to need more pictures of the little yellow one that you got from Chris. They look so cute. Do you think that little one will start growing soon?



Obi is really exceptional. I've never seen a hatchling like that before. I'm so curious to see how he grows up and if he's a male he will be a really high color one for sure.


----------

